# 5 weeks miscarriage virtually painless??



## BeverleyLN

Just wondering if anyone else had experienced a very painless early miscarriage?
I was 5 weeks exactly when it started and the pains were not as bad as AF cramps? 
Have had a U/S to confirmed a complete miscarriage but i am still stunned.
Can't believe it's all over so quickly i guess i should consider myself lucky.

Praying for all the Angel Babies


----------



## ljane74

I'm in same boat as you. I had cramps and very slight spotting. And reading Internet they sounded like fairly normal pains for pregnancy so I wasn't overly concerned. But then at what I thought was 8 weeks scan was told baby might have stopped growing at 5wk5d and was confirmed 2 weeks later :(. 
All I've had since the mc was confirmed is some spotting then a bit more red bleeding with just achey stomach pains but none even half as bad as period pains. Having scan tomorrow morning to see of there is anything left. But hopefully I've been one of the lucky (not really right word in the circumstances) ones who's not had the floods of blood and terrible pains. Hopefully all is gone tomorrow so I don't have to have "the" op and we can start trying again.


----------



## bellamamma

Yes, it can be like that, my 5 week one was less than a period, even the 7 week wasn't bad, but passed a definite sac that time. Sorry for your loss!


----------



## c1403

Hi

I am/was 4 weeks/2 days today and have had an early m/c.
I have had slight bleeding and cramping...followed by 2 negative tests (had a positive 4 days ago)

I wouldnt say its painful but uncomfortable, mine feels just like AF

Lots of :hugs:


----------



## BeverleyLN

i started bleeding yesterday morning at 8am but only clots and only when i went to the loo and i experienced light AF cramps and now i just have a grainy brown discharge with a few small clots...
Very surprised... The nurse did a PG test today after to U/S and it was a very faint positive so i have to do another in a few days time to make sure it turns negative if not i have to go back for more tests.
I don't feel pregnant anymore i haven't since this morning i just want the discharge to stop so i can move on


----------



## Cupcake11

I lost my baby at 6 weeks. I had mild period pains and same amount of blood as AF. I also thought this was strange, but as you said, in the grand scheme of things i should consider myself lucky.

xxx


----------



## futurephotos

the 2nd time I mc at 5 wks it felt/acted like a normal period.


----------



## BeverleyLN

still feel no pain but a complete wreck this morning... DH has gone back to work after 2 days off to be with me and i have back peddled
Without him here everything is so quiet and i can't get my mind off it, i was so happy due around 12 days after my BF and now since nobody knew i was even PG she will keep me updated with every little thing and it will hurt so much.


----------



## ljane74

Well. After all of my thinking i was having a virtually painless miscarriage. We had a scan this morning and have found that the sac is still in place and still as high as it was 2 weeks ago. So, mc has not properly kicked in naturally.:nope:. So after all that i'm now booked in for the op i didnt really want to have on Tuesday next week :(


----------



## BeverleyLN

ljane74 said:


> Well. After all of my thinking i was having a virtually painless miscarriage. We had a scan this morning and have found that the sac is still in place and still as high as it was 2 weeks ago. So, mc has not properly kicked in naturally.:nope:. So after all that i'm now booked in for the op i didnt really want to have on Tuesday next week :(

So sorry you have to go through that :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm going through the same thing you are this morning. I started bleeding a couple days ago, and this morning I'm pretty sure that I passed my baby. I never had heavy bad cramping, it just felt like I was in the middle of a normal or possibly less then usual period. My hCG numbers from yesterdays blood test confirmed the miscarriage this morning. 

Like you said, it's a double edged sword. No horrible cramps/pain, but it's also just so hard to believe that it's over and done with already.


----------



## BeverleyLN

dodgercpkl said:


> I'm going through the same thing you are this morning. I started bleeding a couple days ago, and this morning I'm pretty sure that I passed my baby. I never had heavy bad cramping, it just felt like I was in the middle of a normal or possibly less then usual period. My hCG numbers from yesterdays blood test confirmed the miscarriage this morning.
> 
> Like you said, it's a double edged sword. No horrible cramps/pain, but it's also just so hard to believe that it's over and done with already.

So sorry your having to go through this too.... DH has said that we're gonna get out of the house tomorrow go have a few drinks.... Can see me cooking a lot of home made meals really took my mind off it tonight but may have to do the grocery shopping online I swear there was a 100 babies in morrisons today had to hold back the tears till I made it to the car and all I came out with was a bar of chocolate, bag of apples and a pint of milk!


----------



## dodgercpkl

BeverleyLN said:


> So sorry your having to go through this too.... DH has said that we're gonna get out of the house tomorrow go have a few drinks.... Can see me cooking a lot of home made meals really took my mind off it tonight but may have to do the grocery shopping online I swear there was a 100 babies in morrisons today had to hold back the tears till I made it to the car and all I came out with was a bar of chocolate, bag of apples and a pint of milk!

Yeah that's going to be a tough one for me. I work in retail and it's all babies and pregnant ladies all the time. I'm not sure I'll make it through my first day at work without breaking down into a sobbing mess.


----------

